# Fixing the HDMI for 622



## polarbearice (Mar 11, 2007)

I think this should be a primary Question! When are they going to FIX THE HDMI output ? Is it a software issue as they claimed several times to me(I have the latest366 version) or is it a internal hardware issue? I asked for the unit to be replaced 3 times but DISH claims that this problem will reoccur with a replacement unit. Then why are they continuing to have a defective product for sale.($500.00 at this price, it should work as stated) From what I can see I was one of the lucky ones my unit doesn't overheat and I don't recall any audio drops. Also the HDMI did work for well over 6 months before going out. The first couple of times I was able to disconnect and reconnect and it worked before premanately going out. This problem apparently has been going on for almost a year!!!!! with other consumers. Does anybody out there have some rock solid answers as to what the ---- is going on???? I want my HDTV !!!!!!! Component hook up is not an option for me as they are both occuppied by other equipment. It's BS the I can't view my HDTV in full resolution especially since they just jacked up the price up another 10.00 dollars a month. WHEN AND HOW ARE THEY GOING TO FIX THIS PROBLEM ??? IT HAS BEEN LONG ENOUGH!!!!!


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

Since your HDMI worked for 6 months before it broke, it is certainly a hardware problem. On the Tech Chat (one before last) they said on the broadcast if it worked and then stopped, the hardware broke. The connection breaks where the HDMI connector attaches to the main board. Software will never fix it. Call tech support to get it replaced. Don't take no for an answer, it is not software. If your CSR will not authorize the replacement, call back until you get one that will. I underatand they beefed up the connection but never saw anything issued by Dish detailing the problem or the fix.


----------



## gnm313-1 (Apr 24, 2005)

I just got two replaced. Both came as refurbs. The first was a revA and it has been working for a week. The second was a RevD and the HDMI was broken out of the box. I am waiting on another one.

Tell them you have waited long enough. I waited 6 months and I now have boxes that probably will break again. By them sending out refurbs, you are almost always guaranteed a replacement that won't have the modified HDMI port.

The CSR I got actually had seen Tech Forum. I guess I got lucky.

The one that I bought will undoubtedly have another problem right before the warranty expires.


----------



## polarbearice (Mar 11, 2007)

If this is a hardware issue then why are the tech reps claiming this will reoccur with a replacement unit ? Have they replaced that many units?? Or are they aware of something else that DISH is not is not relaying to the consumer. Thank you for your input. I will be calling dish again.


----------



## wje (Mar 8, 2006)

This keeps coming up. First, this isn't specific to E*; I went through exactly the same "it's software, it's hardware" stuff with D* before I switched. The correct answer is, yes it is.

What I mean by that is that a problem with specific TV's is a software problem, and not always on the 622 side. The HDMI spec used to have no compatibility testing requirements, and since it's so insanely complex, compatibility issues were guaranteed. Just about every manufacturer has had problems connecting with other equipment somewhere along the line. The press was full of reports of this a year or so ago. So, while HDMI on the 622 works with most TV's, some have problems. Sometimes E* can fix it, sometimes the other end needs fixing. The latest HDMI spec (1.3) does provide a compatibility test, and it's mandatory. So, eventually, the hardware issues will be resolved (but only with new equipment that passes the 1.3 spec).

There is also a general problem with the HDMI connector solder joints failing; this is hardware. Interestingly, D*'s HR10-250 had the same problem. The HDMI connector is small, and apparently having the HDMI cable hanging off it really stresses the PC board connections. It's a pretty lame design, but not E*'s. They did pick the connector vendor, though.

It would certainly be better if E* would give the CSRs 30 seconds of training on how to tell the difference between the two cases, but D* never did, either. D* also would send out (apparently untested) refurbs. I went through 3 before I got a working unit!

So, while E* isn't doing a stellar job, neither did the competition.


----------



## Hunter Green (May 8, 2006)

Rumor is they have fixed it in a new design, but no one can say whether all the old defectively-designed units are out of the pipeline yet, plus there's refurbs; so if you get a replacement, it's possible, maybe even likely, it'll have the same flaw.


----------



## Steve H (May 15, 2006)

Either you need to get thru to a C/S rep that knows what they are doing or maybe it's time for an email to [email protected]


----------



## pcstuff (Jan 22, 2007)

How can you tell whether or not you have one of the new units?


----------



## mgworek (Jul 2, 2006)

I have had my 622 since they first came out, my hdmi has worked since day 1. My hdmi broke on my reciever but not on my 622.

I cant believe everyone has issues with theirs.


----------



## Slordak (Dec 17, 2003)

You can't believe it? It's a relatively flimsly connection that can spontaneously break (i.e. cease to make electrical contact), even without the user doing anything in particular. It's certainly most prone to breakage during cable insertion and removal, but the failure can happen at any time.

I haven't had an issue with mine, but if it spontaneously failed one day, after verifying that component output still worked, I would know it was the hardware and wouldn't be at all shocked.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Dish says the software problems with HDMI on 622 are fixed. Any future problems are hardware related.


----------



## ClarkBar (Mar 5, 2006)

I replayed the Tech Forum for Feb 12, 2007: Here are some of Mark Jackson's comments re HDMI:

An e-mail from Ken who complained that his HDMI quit working and was told it would be fixed in a software update, but that did not happen.

"Well, Ken, my opinion is that your HDMI connector is broke. That connector in my opinion is a flawed design from the Industry Standards Group.... and the fact that its surface mount has little bitty pins and if you tweak it a little bit, the pins pop right off the board. So my guess is that it is not software that is going to fix it. I think the connector is physically detached inside .... and you need to RA the box to us .... and I bet you that will make it (HDMI) start working again .... We'v tooled up a new connector .... so we're making a through-hole connector not a surface mount." 

Mark apologized for all the problems the HDMI socket had caused in the past. 

Cut and paste this posting and read it back to the next CSR/TECH who tells you HDMI will be fixed in a software update and/or that they will not RA your 622 with the bad HDMI. And paste into any thread where people are still guessing wildly about the status of HDMI on the 622. I think Mark was about as clear as he could be. And this is the second Tech Forum where he has said the original HDMI socket was flimsy and subject to mechanical failure. 

The problem is that I don't know who can tell you which replacements have the new HDMI socket and which ones don't. If a TECH, not a CSR, can't tell you, then it is time for many folks to write Dish and demand an answer. I'm working on it, but have no luck so far. Keep good notes when you talk to TECHS and ask for their ID number and first name, so you can report to Dish management that phone reps don't seem to be able to answer two simple questions. Which boxes have the new HDMI socket? And how can I be sure I get one? Good luck!


----------



## michaeltm99 (Jul 30, 2006)

I had the same problem. I called 3 times with no replacements. I have a 622 and a 211. Finally... I got someone that understood it is a hardware problem, and he sent 2 refurbs replacements to me. I will try them today... and god d*** it they better work!

Like other members said... keep trying until you get the replacement.


----------



## polarbearice (Mar 11, 2007)

Well it took talking to the exc. resoultions dept at the corp. offices to get an RA #. The tech reps are now being told to to refuse all RA per the mngmt. As this issues apparently has not been resolved even though this was talked about in the tech forum back in FEB. And they know what the issue is!!!! Thanks to all for the input especially 
Clarkbar. I'll keep updating after I receive the new 622


The Polarbear


----------



## Presence (Mar 14, 2004)

Interesting. Does Mark Lamutt have any input on this?


----------



## redbird (May 9, 2005)

I examined my 622 and the failed HDMI connector was mounted at an angle to the board. The solder pins were not flat on the board but connected to the board by thin strands of solder. Over time the solder strands break and your HDMI stops working. I repaired mine by resoldering the connector flat to the board and then reheating the pins to solder them to the board. Unless you have experiance with surface mount PC boards, I recommend you do not try this, have Dish send you a replacement unit.


----------



## j_nolesfan (May 2, 2006)

Mine just broke. Since it's a "leased" unit, I don't suppose it would be a good idea to open the box up and see if I can repair the connection to the board.

Any advice on what to say when I call support? Ask for a particular department? Tell them I'm from DBSTalk and I know what they're up to? Throw "Ken's" name around like he's my golfing buddy?
Jeff


----------



## mikeyinokc (Jan 11, 2006)

I just received my second replacement 622 unit. I got my first unit one year ago. It work flawlessly for about 8 months. Then it just died, no lights no anything. Got my first replacement in a few days, and it worked great until two weeks ago, when it died. 

Got my second replacement this week and installed it. Everything works except the HDMI. When I first switched the TV over to the HDMI input the picture was fuzzy and red. I turned everything off and unplugged the connector from the back of the 622, and then plugged it back in. Turned it all back on and now there is nothing coming from the HDMI on the 622. By the way it is a refurbished unit. Guess I will call Dish and get a third replacement on its way now.

Not really complaining here, I really do like the 622 and Dish.


----------

